# Which of These Annoys You Most?



## BooksandButterflies

Of these things, which irritates you the worst? Please vote and give your type.


----------



## jeffbobs

I pick A


----------



## BooksandButterflies

*​INFJ. And I picked B. Followed closely by A.*


----------



## Tater Tot

Overly Sensitive People and I guess I'm ESTP :happy: Makes sense lol


----------



## Thief Noctis

Was between the first two answers but I chose shallow people.
INFP.


----------



## KateMarie999

I'm an ENFP and I chose shallow people. I can't even hold a conversation with them for very long.


----------



## Scorpio Girl

I voted snobbish

I also hate jealous ppl.


----------



## hailfire

ISTP, and I picked people who never stop talking. They're the hardest to block out, avoid, or get rid of, and they're probably the most susceptible to triggering my rash anger (which is variable in whether it gets out or stays in - it depends) because they're _annoying_. And assuming that's what is being asked for in this thread, that's what I picked. The other kinds I _hate_, and almost equally to each other. They give me the more long-term, quiet, slow-cooking anger. Ugh, thinking about those people... :dry:


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

ISFP, I chose loud mouthed people, with shallow people as a close second.


----------



## Death Persuades

All of the above.


----------



## Tatl33

I think snobbish people fits under shallow people, and I also think loud mouthed people correlates strongly with people who don't stop talking. Keeping this in mind, I find bossy people the worst- people who think they can boss others around- I guess snobbish people become bossy people??


----------



## Alvis Oswin

INTP, shallow people.


----------



## Nekomata

Loud mouth. Definitely that. Some of my family is like that and I fxcking hate them.


----------



## Johnston

INTP, "Bossy people"


----------



## Nightshade

People who never stop talking... I have been the victim of excessively talking vampires... who go on for hours on end from mundane topics (inspired by incidents such as seeing an ant crawl on their dashboard so they reminiscence about the time they had ants invading their home) to someone giving every-little-tiny-fragment of a detail, as if they are telling me their memoir out loud for two hours straight describing what their friends, who I will never meet, look like, to what they did every millisecond of that day. It's very hard work to pay attention for that long. :sad: 

My social vampires. Often I find myself saying such phrases (as my thoughts are being interrupted): "Yeah," "Uh huh," "Hmmm...," "Okay," "No," and my favorite: "Oh really?" So at least I don't hurt their feelings.


----------



## scorpion

ENFP.
I voted snobbish.

It's not that I hate people with superiority complexes, fine think you're a god for all I care, it's just when they are rude to me about it, because what they're jealous or think I'm undeserving of what I do have? That just irritates me to no end.

You can think you're better than me, but if your going to go on the offensive and try and make me feel like I'm less of a person? Fuck you. 

It's the egalitarian in me I suppose . . .


----------



## SirDave

ISTJ - And it's bossy people. The types of behavior displayed by all the others remain their problem, but a bossy person I would be interacting with would be making their behavior my problem.


----------



## gammagon

INTP, how could I possibly choose...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

they are all annoying for different reasons. I can't decide who is the most irritating.


----------



## Tetsonot

ESTP
Overly sensitive people


----------



## Otherness

I'm INTP and I chose bossy people. I'm living with two SJ's so I guess I know what it feels like to be bossed around, lol.


----------



## Moss Icon

INFP. I went with bossy people. 

Several of them annoy me. But overall I'm not that bothered by Loud-Mouthed People, People Who Never Stop Talking, and Over-Sensitive People. I mean, they can annoy me, no doubt. But the loud-mouthed _can _be entertaining, even admirable, depending on what they're being loud-mouthed about. People who talk a lot can be draining but I don't have a problem tuning them out if they're vacuous and just listening if they're harmless. They only annoy me on the occasions when I'm looking to discuss or debate something and they won't let anyone get a word in. The over-sensitive would arguably include me. I am pretty sensitive, though in recent years I've taken great strides to develop my Thinking function and learn to reasonably assess when I'm over-reacting and when I have every right to get pissed. Even as an INFP, people who make no effort to reflect on their reactions - who just get emotional and incensed at the drop of a hat - bug me. 

Shallowness bugs me, but shallow people don't always. They're just going about their lives and their lack of depth is not necessarily anything to get all worked up about. Takes all sorts, after all. What annoys me is when they act like you're weird or malfunctioning because you're *not *as shallow as they are. When they are aggressively, judgementally shallow. The harmless simpleton who enjoys reality shows and pop music, I can deal with. They aren't hurting anyone. But the Jersey Shore douche who cannot conceive of anything beyond their narrow little path of perception irritates the fuck outta me. 

Snobbery I cannot stand. But worse still is pretension. I'm talking intellectual pretension of the art-house cinema watching, indy band listening, controversial author reading, anything popular hating, "oh, you don't like THEM, do you" hipster variety. The guys who, ya know, can all see the Emperor's New Clothes cos they're so elite. This kinda snobbery bugs me far more than class or wealth-based snobbery because we can all see, plain as day, how shallow those latter forms are. But Hipster Snobbery/Pretension dresses itself up as "deep." It considers itself profound and important and is all-too often taken as such when in reality it is every bit as vain and shallow an attempt at self-aggrandisement as all other kinds of snobbery. This kind I hate more than bossy people, honestly. But I took "snobby" to simply mean wealth-based snobbery in this instance. 

Bossy people bug me the most here because they are rude, obnoxious, conceited, and utterly convinced they know best. They know what is best, when it's best to do it, and how it's best to do it. They won't stop and shut up, they just bulldoze on in there and demand things run how they want them to without a second thought of "hey, maybe I _don't _know best." "Maybe I should stop and take other people's opinions and ideas into account and maybe I should look at things from another perspective even if it's not what I would do." Nope, their bossiness comes from a bullheaded arrogance that they are always right, and they are frequently judgemental and condescending to any who do not adhere to their narrow vision of what is correct. So they piss me off the most. Unless "snobbery" includes intellectual pretension.


----------



## AriesLilith

I'm INFJ, and I picked the people who talks too much. It doesn't really matter if someone next to me is shallow, bossy, snob or so, but the moment he/she is non stop talking and needing me to listen, it does annoy me.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Bossy and loud mouthed people.


----------



## MercuryWings

Snobbish People / INFP


----------



## Brooklaughs

INFP - shallow people, their tendency to automatically assume everyone else holds the same shallow opinions, ideas, and values they do really pushes my buttons. Like superficiality is an excuse for presumptive ignorance?


----------



## xEmilyx

Bossy people 
INFJ

I'm super stubborn when someone tries to boss me around. 
Shallow people...used to be number one on the list, but I've just learned to deal with it as life went on. 
but someone bossing me is bad .


----------



## Bakedgoods

I would have to say those who talk incessantly but say nothing worth listening to or have no idea what they are talking about. Bossy people don't bother me so much, I just ignore them. That goes for the manipulators as well, as if.


----------



## StarDust_Kraut

ENTP- Bossy people
Jesus, just let me do my stuff. I dont think, I know what others should do. And equally I dont like it if people try to tell me what to do.
Though, overly sensitive people can annoy me as well....I just want to make more silly jokes.


----------



## Zheeph

I'm an INTJ and I picked B. Although in my brain there was an epic fight to decide if I should pick that or D.


----------



## The Frozen One

None of the above. Stupid people annoy me. I am not referring to people who simply don't know something. That's ignorance and is something that can be fixed. For the record, I'm not talking about faith in a deity as at least that is a choice based on "faith". Religion is a completely different animal. Although I profoundly disagree with it, I can at least respect it.

I mean willful stupidity. No matter how many facts and knowledge you present to these people they refuse to learn. It's not that they can't grasp or comprehend something, it's that they simply do not want to and want to live in their own little universe. For example, if you say "Hey! There are twenty-six letters in the English alphabet!" They will say there are only two it doesn't matter if they use all twenty six letters on a daily basis and you show them a chart with the alphabets on them they will still say there are only two. This is willful stupidity and it annoys me and frightens me more than anything else because there is a chance that people like this can run the world or be your boss.

As a matter of fact, I'm pretty sure there are people like that in positions of authority right now.... like this ass clown.

Stand and Fight | The Daily Caller

And the tin foil hat brigade is at it again. I rest my case.


----------



## Zheeph

The Frozen One said:


> None of the above. Stupid people annoy me. I am not referring to people who simply don't know something. That's ignorance and is something that can be fixed.





The Frozen One said:


> I mean willful stupidity. No matter how many facts and knowledge you present to these people they refuse to learn. It's not that they can't grasp or comprehend something, it's that they simply do not want to and want to live in their own little universe.


A necessary question: Isn't only the second one ignorance? Since the first is simple lack of knowledge. They may have never been presented with it therefore they didn't IGNORE anything

I know what you mean, though, and I personally hate it too.


----------



## The Frozen One

Zheeph said:


> A necessary question: Isn't only the second one ignorance? Since the first is simple lack of knowledge. They may have never been presented with it therefore they didn't IGNORE anything
> 
> I know what you mean, though, and I personally hate it too.


Actually, it only applies to the first in accordance to the definition of the word.

Ignorance: *:* the state or fact of being ignorant *:* lack of knowledge, education, or awareness.

Source: Merriam Webster http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ignorance

The second is being presented with information that can inform or enlighten, but plainly refusing to acknowledge or accept it. The argument could be made for "willful ignorance" but in it's classic meaning, it doesn't apply.


----------



## Zheeph

The Frozen One said:


> Actually, it only applies to the first in accordance to the definition of the word.
> 
> Ignorance: *:* the state or fact of being ignorant *:* lack of knowledge, education, or awareness.
> 
> Source: Merriam Webster Ignorance - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> The second is being presented with information that can inform or enlighten, but plainly refusing to acknowledge or accept it. The argument could be made for "willful ignorance" but in it's classic meaning, it doesn't apply.


Fair enough. I guess I was too ignorant to realize. Thanks.


----------



## Kay22

Bossy, loud mouthed people.


----------



## Silentlove

I don't like both shallow people and snobbish people :/


----------



## Pleiades

Bossiness just has no place in my world.


----------



## KilljoyKoala

OVERLY SENSITIVE PEOPLE OMG.
I dislike everything you listed, even though I am a couple of those things. But overly sensitive people.. My INFP 4w3 friend when I was younger (shudders.)

*Not saying INFP 4w3 people always annoy me or are overly sensitive.


----------



## HeathenRose

INFP. Bossy people, closely followed by shallow people. It's really tied together though, the bossiest people I know are also the shallowest.

*Hey KilljoyKoala I'm an INFP 4w3. Come to annoy you to death.  *


----------



## Siggy

Overlysensitive people. ENTJ.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

There's only one logically sound answer to this poll: people who never stop talking

If you find the others annoying, just don't talk to them. Simple as that. And if you really have to, just take solace in the fact that they will eventually stop talking.


----------



## Vivid Melody

Snobbishness but really, I can even tolerate that if I have to.


----------



## earthtopaige

ISFJ and Snobbish People. Yikes, they need to get their ego checked.


----------



## araneae

Shallow people 

since it's the only one that doesn't actually apply to me :laughing:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I'll have to go with bossy people. Shallow people don't really annoy me so much as I just get bored of them if they never go deeper.


----------



## Bluefireluv

INFP. Shallow, bossy and snobbish people were on the top of the list because I tolerate the rest pretty well, but chose bossy in the end! Shallow people can be quite fun to argue with, and snobbish people are fun to tease >


----------



## Hericide

Hard choice between, "Loud Mouthed", and "Shallow". Both are highly subjective. "Shallow" covers more "sins" for me.


----------



## CandyHorseTranquilizerGun

INTP (I think) and I'll have to go with snobbish.


----------



## Alysaria

I consider this to be a question very easily influenced by the Warped Mirror (as I like to call it). Basically, the attributes that you dislike about yourself annoy you even more in others. So someone who genuinely admires others and is conscious of the perception of false praise may see any kind of overt flattery in others as insincere. Someone who knows they have a problem with being uncomfortable with silence and trying to fill it with conversation may be horrified to find someone who doesn't appear to have any qualms about talking in a continuous stream. 

Additionally, there's an opposite factor of traits that we admire in ourselves contrasting with traits that appear in others. Someone who values autonomy and equality may bridle at someone who values taking control to get things done and see them as bossy. Someone who values directness may be annoyed by someone who values tact and gentleness and perceive them as overly sensitive.


----------



## GoldenRatio

INTP, I picked overly sensitive people (especially people who says "Be honest!" but are offended by honesty) but a close second is bossy/controlling/manipulative people (especially when they try to hide it). If this was a write in your own option thing, I would say People who tell "white lies" to avoid hurting feelings.


----------



## Tulippa

2, 3 or 4 ... so close


----------



## Grain of Sugar

2. I hate people when you first see them you absolutely know that they have no life but to talk about clothes and gossip.


----------



## Octopus Dog

Bossy, snobbish and shallow. I voted bossy though, because I think that negatively affects others more than snobbishness and shallowness do.


----------



## pinkopal100

BooksandButterflies said:


> Of these things, which irritates you the worst? Please vote and give your type.


 I am INFJ and I chose B.


----------



## Tigereyes

How are you supposed to think when someone won't stop bleating?


----------



## knightingling

I am an INFJ, and shallow people annoy me most (well, among the options). Just below it in the rankings is loud-mouthed people. I can tolerate the remaining others.


As I can see from the results, it seems shallow people can annoy almost all types.


----------



## PolystyreneMan

Loudmouths, then People Who Never Stop Talking. Snobbish People are a distant third only because if they're not the first two I mentioned I'm not usually aware of them, although they bother me more on principle than any of the other choices.


----------



## SeñorTaco

I hate bossy people so much I just try and take at any chance to try and turn the tables.


----------



## 0+n*1

I really wish I could vote them all.


----------



## Quernus

INFP, shallow people with snobby as a close second. Don't do too well with bossy people either... the other three are all right (assuming the person who can't stop talking isn't shallow, snobby or bossy).


----------



## Dambrosini

ENFP 7
To me, being too shallow is a dealbreaker, no matter what kind of relationship it is. If you can't dig deeper at all the complexities of life or show a genuine side of yourself, we probably aren't going to get along too well.


----------



## SweetPickles

INFP

Snobbish people, they seem utterly ridiculous. People who identify themselves as superior in some way especially when it comes to money or who they know.


----------



## Ummon

Voted for bossy people because they align best with my idea of 'annoying.' I dislike shallow people, but I'm good at engaging in polite conversation with them, while keeping them at a distance.


----------



## Agelastos

Shallow. INTP.
But loud-mouthed people, overly sensitive people, and people who never stop talking are right up there.


----------



## mikan

Bossy.


----------



## kimpossible119

Oh, this was difficult, but I put Overly-sensitive people. And by that I mean the ones who are constantly seeking attention and power-struggles, and can't take a joke. Shallow people was a close second.


----------



## GundamChao

Shallow people are the worst, but snobbish people who don't even give people a chance are a close second. And I'm an ENFP, btw.


----------



## sebherm

I voted for shallow people.


----------



## horseshoesandhandgrenades

_All of them._ I picked people who never stop talking though.
I'm an ISTJ.


----------



## 121689

INFJ, shallow people probably annoy me the most.


----------



## Rice

ISTP and I picked overly-sensitive people. Snobbish people, bossy people, and loudmouthed people are also pretty high up there though.


----------



## baby blue me

Shallow people - ENFP


----------



## CupofSunkyst

ISFP, it's a tie between snobbish people and bossy people.


----------



## 0+n*1

I voted bossy but I changed my mind. Bossy people only annoy if they cross lines or are oppressive; some people lead well and sometimes we need action to be taken. Shallow people are annoying too, but I cannot cross the line between them and me. I won't be pretentious and say I'm Mr. Deep. I'm shallow at times. What I truly dislike is arrogance/elitism.


----------



## Playful Proxy

ENTP. People who never stop talking. 
I can easily ignore/avoid shallow people, and if loud mouthed people don't have a lot to say, it's pretty bearable. Snobbish...I can avoid/put up with, and bossy...ain't nobody going to obey them anyway.  

With people who never stop talking, it's rude to walk away and ignore them, but...it's torment to smile and nod about something you stopped caring about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Youngandsofthearted

ENFP I was between shallow people and bossy people. I choose the later


----------



## Retsu

ISFJ, loud mouthed, as it often goes hand in hand with being largely inconsiderate of other people. They are often people who crave attention and are very often dangerously self unaware.


----------



## Mamoru

Stuck between loud-mouthed people and shallow people. Both irritate me to the core, but I voted for loud-mouthed.
INFJ


----------



## RaeLizz

INFP and 1st is snobbish people. 2nd would be shallow people.


----------



## Devorah T.

I am ISFP. I chose Bossy People.


----------



## mony

Shallow people. At least everyone else has a chance of being competent enough to talk to. 
INFJ


----------



## Stribog

Snobbish people, ISTP. Really, get flipping over yourselves, snobs.


----------



## Stasis

INTJ; I chose _People Who Never Stop Talking_.


----------



## leen3007

ISFP. Bossy people... I guess.
I have this friend who's really bossy when it comes to group project, and it drives me nuts when she's demanding lot. Both of us are a perfectionist but her standard is really high. Me and my ENFP close friend couldn't stand her. Actually she's fun, really really good at public speaking, full of ideas, creative, and energetic; but I just don't wanna be in the same group again with her.


----------



## ViceCityGentleman

INFJ, and I have enormous hatred bossy people.


----------



## Highway Nights

ESTP, and I choose snobs.
Shallow people aren't that annoying. Neither are bossy people unless they have a tendency to micromanage.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Snobs and loud mouths. ISFJ.


----------



## ObservantFool

I dislike and avoid snobs, but they don't annoy me per se. Loud mouthed people (if they're exaggerating for attention) do annoy me. The rest, I'm indifferent towards.


----------



## Korra

Snobish people because it feels like they lack empathy or appreciation. Makes it difficult to connect to those types of people. 
INFP.


----------



## coconut sharks

Shallow people. INFP.


----------



## Philipthestone

I choose bossy people. I am An INFP.


----------



## ENTPness

Loud Mouthed People - I can be a loud mouth myself...

Shallow people - Either vacuous, materialistic, or both. Not a big deal in any case, and usually easy to manipulate because they are empty-headed and their desires are extremely predictable. Useful idiots is what I call them.

Overly Sensitive People - Annoying as fuck, so it's what I voted for. No one likes to have to step around your toes in a conversation for fear of "offending" your precious sensibilities. Pull out the stick, toughen up, and get over yourselves.

Bossy People - I can be bossy, so I would be a hypocrite to vote for it, but I do really, really hate it when people try to boss me around. Not that it ever works out well for them.

Snobbish People - Annoying, but very easy to knock down a few pegs. That's so fun in and of itself that I can't vote for it.

People Who Never Stop Talking - Guilty as charged.

Oh, and in case you couldn't figure it out from the username, signature, and avatar (Bill Murray is totally an ENTP - well, he *could* maybe be an INTP, but that's a discussion for another thread), I am an ENTP.


----------



## NurseCat

INFJ here, probably. 

Everybody can be one or more of these things. I can think of times I've been all of them. I get excited around someone who I like and I'm a loudmouth who talks too much, I get upset and I'm overly sensitive and bossy when I'm not handling it well, I look at a girl in camo leggings and become a snob. Nobody acts right all the time. 

A loud-mouth gets on my nerves. I don't understand people who are that way the majority of the time. If an energetic, talkative person has too much wind in their sails, a loud-mouth is navigating a hurricane. 

Shallowness doesn't really set anything off within me. Everyone has weird hang-ups about certain things. 

Overly-sensitive people are a close second to people who never stop talking. I don't like having to walk on eggshells or be guilt tripped, and people like this shouldn't be coddled. 

My self-assurance is solid enough that I can handle interaction with bossy and snobbish people for awhile. I'll usually engage them for fun. It's only hard when said bossy person is in a position of authority and has made a big oversight, but won't listen to reason. I try to keep in mind that most of the time snobbish people are insecure and bossy people feel powerless at the core. 

I guess people who never stop talking are what get me the most irate when I'm caught up in the moment. I feel trapped and overwhelmed. There are a handful of people who I could listen to talk for a long while. I think it's cute when people talk about something they're passionate about. 

What does it for me with any of these things is the secondhand embarrassment I feel for others.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

I am an INTJ and i find everything on the list extremely annoying. But the winner is "people who never stop talking". I am usually quiet and i do not talk much, but that does not mean you can talk all the time. Sometimes i want some peace of quiet and they just keep blabbering. When i ask them to shut up, i come out as being rude because i am "inconsiderate".


----------



## Blue Soul

I think you can talk as much as you want, it can actually be quite stimulating if you have something interesting to say, but do it softly. I don't like loud environments, and if you are the source I'll focus my dislike at you. 

I chose loud-mouthed people. Shallow people are usually hiding some depth if you look hard enough. It's not the snobbish people's fault alone that they are how they are.

INTJ.


----------



## Candy007

People who never stop talking.. makes me go nuts.


----------



## Monty

I picked snobbish, because I feel like they think they know everything. INTP


----------



## Maedalaane

I dislike all of those equally so I rolled a dice and it landed on 2.


----------



## darker

Bossy people, especially if they don't have a clear idea of where they want to end up. I'm efficient on my own and I don't need to be bossed around by someone who believes others are all dogs.


----------



## bksillygirl

I think I am an INFJ and I voted for "People who never stop talking".


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Overly sensitive people.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

INFP. 

Snobbish people.

Just.... fuck off.


----------



## Psychophant

INFTP

Snobbish, no question. People who never stop talking are frustrating, but I usually just feel sorry for them if they're being oblivious and annoying everyone when they're just trying to maintain a conversation.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Yomiel said:


> INFTP
> 
> Snobbish, no question. People who never stop talking are frustrating, but I usually just feel sorry for them if they're being oblivious and annoying everyone when they're just trying to maintain a conversation.


My friend was so cute. Could never shut up but was so awkward all the time. I think sometimes it's endearing :blushed:


----------



## HisPar

ENFP and I picked snobbish people


----------



## Syzygi

Shallow people really don't annoy me. In fact, few people do at all aggressiveness can be a real annoyance though. Did pick A though, because I have good hearing, and when someone yells close to me I cringe:|


----------



## Elastic

INFJ, I don't like snobbish people. I also can't stand people who can't stop talking, but I can usually cue them to stop by putting my RBF on haha!


----------



## pertracto

ISTJ and I picked A, but C is also a no no for me :dry:


----------



## yanibrin

INFP, and it has to be snobbish people.


----------



## Gurpy

_Overly Sensitive People_ without a doubt


----------



## MsBossyPants

Overly sensitive people.

Geez. Suck it up, Buttercup.


----------



## Empatyczna

INFJ- Shallow ones


----------



## Essx

Shallow people. But I actually also get annoyed by overly sensitive people. Haha


----------



## Suchi i Frutta

INFP. I hate shallow people followed by bossy people and loud mouthed people.


----------



## Laiskiainen

The proper question for me would be, which one of these doesn't annoy me as much as others. Shallow and snobbish people are at least easier to ignore than the rest.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INFP. I was hard to choose between snobbish and shallow, but I went with snobbish. Shallow people like the same things as me but for completely different reasons, and that's what's annoying. But, snobbish people are the ones who have made my life a living hell since grade school. And, I could see why everybody thinks I'm so annoying because I'm overly sensitive and loud mouthed, which is probably why so many people are snobbish towards me.


----------



## Emma01

Discovering my type, but test are INFP: Shallow and snobbish people are the most annoying to me. I voted snobbish.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

They all annoy me but I went with shallow as the others still might have something else to them. INTJ.


----------



## lithium394

INFP

Bossy People


----------



## stripedfurball

INFP, people who never stop talking. My landlord is like that, and conversations that should be three to five minutes take ten until I find some way to escape. I guess the part that bugs me the most is, he's not a bad guy, he just never. stops. talking. And then somehow it turns me into an asshole because I cut conversations short all the time.


----------



## Yamol

INTP

Overly sensitive people.

"You used the same toothpaste as me you filthy beast!"

Holy fuck, please stop fussing over such petty matters!


----------



## Zora

INTP - Overly Sensitive people, with Shallow people not far behind.


----------



## VeryMerrilyMary

*Well, I voted for people who never stop talking, but shallow people has to be right behind it.And I'm an ISFJ.  *


----------



## Zen Lizard

I'm with you. People who never stop talking with shallow people as #2. ISFJ.


----------



## blingyeol

EccentricSiren said:


> INFP - I voted bossy people. The other types are fairly easy to ignore most of the time. But I really don't like being told what to do.
> Also, I find it interesting that so many people voted shallow people. How do you determine if someone actually is shallow? I do find it annoying when people just want to talk about really mundane topics, but that doesn't necessarily mean there's nothing interesting going on in their heads. Maybe they just don't feel comfortable enough with me to share it or aren't sure how to articulate it.


mte! at first I was choosing between snobbish and shallow people but went with snobbish in the end. I don't like shallow people but I also don't like condemning someone as shallow when it truly might be just my view on them.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Bossy - the attitude makes me argumentative.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Overly sensitive people. Bossy people would be right after that. I'm an ISTP, so that answer probably isn't very surprising.


----------



## lovelylili

I hate shallow people and im INFP, makes sense no?


----------



## Maiko_Hima

People who won't stop talking.
Stop-
Talking.

If I believe an "order" is not fair I just won't do it.
If someone is shallow: that is their problem.
If someone is snobby: you are entitled to your opinion, not my problem.
If someone is "overly" sensitive: I can very easily accommodate or just disregard but that is only when it's an emotional guilt trip.

Now what the hell do I do with people who can't stop talking?
I easily tune out but after a while I feel like I'm going to lose my mind.

INFJ who loves peace and quiet.
I chose my dorm because it's lonely and quiet.
Just the way I like it.


----------



## rainy daze

Loud mouthed people and those who never stop talking


----------



## Mzku

kinda sad you can only pick one. im gonna list mine in order of cancer 5 being the highest



Loud Mouthed People - 5/5
shut the fk up. no mercy.

Shallow People - 4/5
cant even begin to care.

Overly Sensitive People - 4/5
im damn near a textbook INTJ. if you're overly sensitive and 
intentionally talking to me? you've messed up somewhere.

Bossy People - 1 or 3 depending
1 if in actual leadership, i can relate
3 if in social casual everyday activity, no thank you.

Snobbish People - 2/5
i honestly havent had much contact with these in life.
im going to imagine they're bad? but i really dont know

People Who Never Stop Talking - 0 or 4
if its interesting, keep it coming!
if its mindless chatter, its melting my insides. stop it.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

What's so bad about being shallow? How does it hurt anyone? What if they were to turn around and say "You think too damn much"?

I picked bossy.


----------



## Mzku

but, it said annoy. not upset or hurt. i picked based on what the post actually asked for.

they annoy me highly and things that annoy me i generally just stay away from. the higher on that list, they annoy me to the point i wouldnt stick around them for long. 

i fail, have always failed, and will most likely always fail to see the relevance in how something hurts a person from if it annoys me or not. what if annoying someone had nothing to do with hurting them?


----------



## niss

It depends on degree, as a very bossy person can grate on the nerves more than a moderately sensitive person. However, I chose sensitive people because typically it is easier for these types of people to irritate me more than the others.

However, I am seldom bothered by anyone from any of these groups, since I am very likely to make good my escape from situations involving such individuals. If that is not possible, I will address the issue in a direct manner, being the equal opportunity offender that I am.


----------



## Exquisitor

Thinking about it, I only put "shallow" people above "overly-sensitive people" because I think "shallow" is a category that includes most people who are oversensitive. I can't stand people who take everything personally, nurse feelings of offense and feel attacked all the time, but I think that's generally because they have a shallow understanding which makes them react to surface appearances out of insecurity.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

Hmm it's tricky between loud-mouth and snob. It depends on the extent I guess, and of course, what they're being judged on. For example, someone can talk a lot but about something good or interesting, whereas someone else might talk absolute rubbish. Some people may be shallow in terms of their emotions whilst others may be shallow in terms of their critical thinking.


----------



## MonieJ

Loud mouthed people and people who never shut up, but since I could only choose one I pick A and ISTJ


----------



## Zosio

INFJ -- This was a tough pick, but I went with loud-mouthed. 

I have an ESFJ manager who just does _not_ know when to put a lid on it, and she vomits her emotions all over the place. She makes pretty much all of us slightly uncomfortable at best and ready to tear our hair out at worst. I can't stand how pushy she gets and how she just cannot seem to keep her thoughts to herself.


----------



## November Rose

*Loud mouthed people! They make me crazy! :crazy:*


----------



## Hei

Snobbish People


----------



## lolalalah

Overly sensitive and shallow are almost a tie.


----------



## Mick Travis

ENFP, as my happy face says.

It's hard to argue with snobs, because they avoid me.


----------



## Introvertia

They're all shit traits but it's a tie between Loud Mouthed People / People Who Never Stop Talking for me.


----------



## Endologic

Loud mouthed people: Super annoying as well as anxiety-inducing. It's fine and reasonable when talking to a crowd of people, but having the same power - enough for a whole crowd - directed towards someone is seriously disrespectful and assholic.

Oh, the shallow people, the uneducated, incompetent, brainwashed sheeple (yes, I know it comes from sheep). I would be hating way too many people to ever expect to maybe one day assume a position of power in a democratic society, so it would be best to enlighten them as much as beneficial to us and turn them towards our side. They may be stupid, but if they're many and they're backing an intelligent mind, then they're certainly a force to be reckoned with - a force that decides the future of civilization itself.
After all, the commoners are literally the majority.

Overly sensitive people - now they're seriously annoying, especially when they overlap with the previous type of people - the shallow people. That's when leftists are created.
(Although, to be fair, a fair share of leftists do possess high intelligence, but in their case, they just come up with more abstract and creative ways to be complete airheads, and autisticly sensitive to every little poke at them.)
Essentially, it's sensitivity that creates intolerance in the first place.

Bossy people - they can be reasonable - but often not reasoned with. In the spur of the moment, I often hate these people's authoritarian guts, but I can understand (albeit not relate to) the decisions they make and why they do; once you know how they tick, they're easy to maneuver (but that doesn't mean they stop being a complete pain in the ass if you're unsuccessful with them...)

Snobbishism - that is essentially social elitism. I'm neutral on this. They're assholes, but they're assholism can be justified, as long as their competence lives up to their ego.

People who never stop talking aren't bad if they're talking about interesting things, but are if they're not. Simple.

Overall, I can't decide between the 1, 2, 3 and 4.


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier

To *bossy people* I say no and stand my ground. They go away.
With *loud-mouths* they're compensating for an insecurity and might be willing to go to great lengths to fill the hole in their self-image so I avoid it altogether which typically means I go away.


----------



## _Ionic

I was going to vote for shallow people but didn't because it's not my fault they never bothered to find themselves and grow their personality. That's simply something I can't control so it doesn't really annoy me as much that you are shallow.

However a Bossy person is what irks me the most. I usually correlate snobbish and bossy people together because people who are usually snobbish have the tendency to think they are superior to everyone and thus want to run things their way in my experience. But Bossy people by far is what gets my gears moving.


----------



## Enxu

All of them annoy me to varying degrees, except for overly sensitive people.


----------



## Miss Nightingale

Overly sensitive people.


----------



## OP

Snobbish people. I love my parents and all, but I've always hated it when they point out homeless people, people sweeping the streets, or anyone who's doing a job that they consider inferior, and tell me "this is what happens if you don't study/go to college/..." They've done that too many times to count. I've never had the guts to tell them to shut up - all I've said is "ALL jobs are important! What if no one did [insert job here]? We can't just have everyone become doctors and lawyers!"

Overly sensitive people just scare me. I have to walk on eggshells around them so that I don't get into trouble.


----------

